# Nissan Titan (bought it!)



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I had a few hours test driving one today. I was very impressed! All the stats and literature show how it outperformed all competitors in the 1/2 ton class. (4 Wheel Drive Magazine)

Trailer Life Magazine pretty much said the same thing in their towing tests. Looks like Nissan has come up with a great truck.

The one I'm looking at is the top of the line,

2004 Nissan Titan LE.
Tow package, 4x4 off road,
Crew Cab
5.6 L, 305 HP, 379 Lbs torque
5 speed auto tranny (equal to 4.10), tow/haul mode
9,400 max towing
With LOTS of toys!

Anyone have any experience with them? With my Tahoe warranty expired, I just may be driving one this week, unless I change my mind. This vehicle seems SWEET!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Yeah I saw that in the new Trailer Life. Looks like a really nice ride. I saw a new one on the freeway today and couldn't help but stare at it.







Looked like he had some kind of LCD monitor built into the top of the dash. Pretty sweet


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Well, I really wanted the Titan but the "boss"







told me we were getting the Armada (which is the SUV version). Only had it since Tuesday but I like it so far. The one negative to the Nissan's is the lack of refinement on the interior. It is very utilitarian, very plastic and square. I guess I just expect more for a $43,000 truck. Especially with the climate control system which consists of your basic knobs; fan speed, direction, etc... No automatic temerature control where you simply set a temp and let the system do it's job. The Infinity is the "luxury" model and I was really suprised to see that while the interior is more polished, it still has the same archaic controls.
Ok, with that said, some good things I am liking. It rides nice with hardly any body roll. It is quick for such a big vehicle (0-60 in 7 seconds reportedly and I believe it). Definately plenty of power to spare (and you definately know it, there is a growl all of the time in this beast. This may actually turn some people off to it I suppose but I like the V-8 rumble). The stereo (Bose 6cd in dash changer) has a great sound and even has a feature that automatically raises and lowers the volume based on wind noise and such (basically, louder on the highway and then quiets down when you slow down).
I'll snap a few shots this weekend and post them on my website. Need to install the brake controller and adjust the hitch for the height difference and then do a test pull so I'll replace my signature pic too. All in all, I'll give the new Nissans a big


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ok...I bought the above listed truck. I'll pick it up, break it in, and hook up the OUTBACK for a trip. I'll post some pics when I get it. I thought I was spoiled when I bought the TAHOE 3 years ago. This thing makes it look pretty plain. Hopefully, I'll have better luck with this truck.


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the new truck Jolly, good luck, It sure looks like it can do the Job.

Tom


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Very nice. Looks like a winner


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Another one bites it...........you can't hide the money either Jolly!!!!!







sunny

With all of the rain here, my money tree just isn't growing fast enough.

A dollar and many dreams................


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Congrats on the new rig Mr JollyMon.

As much as I like my Dodge, that is a sweet truck. I have seen several on the road and they always turn my head.


----------



## kimacobb (Apr 4, 2004)

CONGRATS!!!!
well ........from everything weve seen about these truck they are real nice!!!! as a matter a fact we have it on out " next truck " list.....were not not quite ready to get another truck yet, I think I'll wait to the next years production.....GOOD LUCK and keep us informed about it.

Kim


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Congrats on the rig Jolly!









As a huge twist of fate... as of yesterday evening about 7:15pm, we no longer have a Pathfinder









A woman ran a stop sign and K.O.'d it








No one was injured.

Well Don was wanting a new truck, we were just going to tough it out for another year or so.

But we had looked at a Titan when we were looking at TT's. Someone drove a new one onto the TT lot. They look to be very sweet









We have had the brochure from the dealer for a few mths.

Of course we have to wait for the other insurance company to total the Pathfinder... I have not seen it yet, but Don said it's pretty bad, they had to load it onto a flatbed wrecker








It is a '98, so probably will be totaled.

Anyway..... may be shopping for a new truck


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Congrats Jolly! It's always a thrill to get behind the wheel of a new vehicle.

NWcamper2 - sorry to hear about the accident. Hope no one was hurt. I just went through a change in my TV... check it out if you haven't already:
It's the thread called "Unexpected change in TV" located in the "Towing Issues & Vehicles" forum.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Wish you many happy miles Pete!!!!!

I read the review in trailer life and was impressed also. I told my wife that's what we'll get her next and she said she didn't want to drive a pickup, but I think once she sees the inside and drives one, her view will probably change. Or we could get an Armada I guess.

I'll just bide my time and keep pumping money into my yukon for now









At least it's paid for

Mike


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

Congrats!!!! sweet ride!!!! my first pick, if I could have buried enuf negative from my nissian p'up.
Really want to hear how it goes. Does the manual state you have "break in" period before towing?
This dodge says "500 miles or damage will occur" - go figure. I can't get the 500 miles on this thing fast enuf - i only live 5 miles from work.

Hope to see some shots of the rig when you get it all hooked up!


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Congrats,

My best friend rode in a titan a couple of weeks ago (his brother bought one), his comment was that it had loads of power. I could hardly believe that nissan would be a real competitor in full size truck market but it looks to be the case! Definitely let us know how your first tow goes! There is some sort of a new truck influenza going around









Danny


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Pete, congrats on the new truck, and good luck with it. NWcamper2, Glad no one was hurt. That is the important thing. And now, you have an excuse to get a new truck without feeling guilty.

I'm going looking this weekend, just to see what's out there. Who knows, perhaps I will get made an offer I can't refuse.

Tim


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Hey Danny,

That is one flu I cannot afford to catch right now.


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Congrats Jolly Mon! Can't wait to see some pictures of the new truck!

lukn2doit2- My manual also says 500 miles before towing, I am sure his says the same. I've already hit 500 (drove quite a bit last weekend). Can't wait to see the difference in towing with the Armada vs. the 4-Runner.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

You too Tim!!!!!!!!!

Everybody's getting new trucks, is there some kind of money distribution going on here that I'm not aware of? I want in on it!!!!!

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I think I'm just wishful thinking myself. It is fun to look though.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Tim,

I agree it's fun to look, but if I start looking, I'm gonna want to buy. Chris and I agreed to not even think about something new (used) until next spring. Decided to "evaluate" then









Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks everyone! I get it today. I had an Astro Start put in, and got some accessories and paint sealant.

Boy...is this truck FUN to drive! Head snapping power! I have to put on 500 miles to break in, and then during first 500 miles of towing, I can't go over 50 MPH. I leave Sunday on a week long OUTBACKING trip, so getting there will take some time. Entire trip will be about 700 miles. I'll be busy putting some miles on her in the next few days! I'm sure I'll have fun doing it though.

I looked at all the major full size pickups, but overall, I kept coming back to the TITAN. It had all the features I wanted, and the bed is so much more useful than any truck. I think the BIG 3 will surely be copying this design. (*UtiliTrack) I post some pics soon.


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

Sounds like all the mfr's got the same towing break in specs...
Mine says, 500 no towing, and then 500 towing at 50 or less.
Are you really going to try and stay at or below 50?
We have a 400 mile trip lined up for the first one on this truck.
I will have 500 by tomorrow afternoon, and then this weekend I get to REDO the reese!!! Hopefully I can get it ALL level and tested out before sunday night so that we can be ready to go...
Happy Trails NDJollyMon, I really like that Nissan!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I certainly will try to stay at 50 MPH, but it won't be easy. (as long as it's safe) I may take a different route to stay off the Interstate.


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

There is no way I will stay below 50. The drivers up near Boston would ram me off the road if I tried... I may be able to swing 60 but even then I'll get a lot of waving middle fingers on my trip to Maine Saturday morning (and on the way back Monday). I'll just wave back at them all action


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

I guess I will try to hold it back some, but like Ymryl said - dang! Im scared of 50 - that's why I bought 600 ft lbs of torque!!!!!! hahahah


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Hi NDJollymon!

WoW! There's nothing like a new truck! I almost bought one but couln't find one with the tow package around here. Like, why wouldn't a dealer order one without the tow package? What color did you get? And doesn't that exhaust sound sweet?







So many cool features!

My wife had a hard time with the premium fuel requirement.... prices here were hitting about $2.55 for regular, when we were shopping. Thank goodness they have come down a bit!

Walter


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I have the DEEP WATER (green) color. The exhaust rivals the FLOWMASTER I had installed on my Tahoe! It really comes to life towing the OUTBACK! Excellent truck, and fun to drive!


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

A truly awesome rig


----------

